# people that leave their deer lay



## SC Reezen (Jul 24, 2009)

Do What ! you don't have a license ! I hate people that can spend a grand on a bow , but cant' follow the rules. 

My guess is this is just a post to stir up replies.....

I have never met anyone that leaves a deer.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i don't know what to tell you. you have enough money for a mathews but not enough cents to buy your tags. maybe the game warden can help you out.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree..im not tryin to be hateful but you shouldnt have shot it without a license, its unlawful. And obviously your sixteen (or you wouldnt need a license in my state thats how it is) so I would have went and got it in my truck and gave it to someone else! I know its wrong to disobey your parents but its also wrong to leave a deer out there.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

bro i hate it when people shoot an animal and leave it!!!!!
u know what i hate more though???????






people who shoot deer illegally! or shoot anything illegally for that manner!
bro i can tell u right now if u shot that deer illegally u are going be in a hell of a lot of trouble! and if did do shoot it illegally and a game warden finds out dont be surprised if they come knocking on ur door very soon! sorry to say it bro but dont do the crime if u cant do the time! i hope u didnt need a license to shoot that deer cause i do know in some states u dont so i hope u dont!


----------



## KYBowhunter1974 (Sep 16, 2010)

it could be on his own land and he may not need the license/tags....just saying.

Otherwise, I have no respect at all for anyone who leaves a deer. I witnessed it one time and there were circumstances that warranted it but I was still mad about it. Guy shot a big buck, we tracked it for well over a mile waaaaayyyy back in the boonies. I'm talking KY knob country. A deer jumped up, he shot it thinking it was the same buck...it wasn't. Just a little 3 point rag horn. I can't remember if he took the backstrap or the hams but left the rest. I was willing to help with the drag but he said "F it".


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

KYBowhunter1974 said:


> it could be on his own land and he may not need the license/tags....just saying.
> 
> Otherwise, I have no respect at all for anyone who leaves a deer. I witnessed it one time and there were circumstances that warranted it but I was still mad about it. Guy shot a big buck, we tracked it for well over a mile waaaaayyyy back in the boonies. I'm talking KY knob country. A deer jumped up, he shot it thinking it was the same buck...it wasn't. Just a little 3 point rag horn. I can't remember if he took the backstrap or the hams but left the rest. I was willing to help with the drag but he said "F it".


ya i hope he shot it on his own property but i dosnt sound like it! but for his/her sake they better hope and prey they did


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

He might mean driver's license.. Either way mathewsshooter don't be surprised if your door doesn't end up getting knocked on by a game warden.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

i mean drivers lisence so i couldent drive it my self sorry about the confusion and it was my property i have my deer lisecnse


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

If any one leaves anything ediable discarded out in the woods ( even hogs) I'm mad


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

never seen somebody leave their own deer to lay but last year during gun season we had somebody denied they shot a very small 7 point


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Then i apologize for calling you unlawful..i thought you had mean deer license.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well then let me say congrats on the doe, and im sorry for flipping out i thought u meant hunting license lol
once again im sorry!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Too bad on your dads part. a lot of people cant apreciate a good Kill


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

i love deer hunting my dad is just a #@%$#@@$#%$$%^&*&%## he hunts with a rifle only shoots big bucks and only hunts in nice condtions so hes not a deer hunter i have been bow hunting for 4 years and love it i love to shoot does ever once in a while my dad hates when people shoot does he has never shot a doe in his life he is 48 he is trying to get me trouble or something he only gives credit where its kinda due i put a good shot on a doe and i get punshied for it thats y when i turn 18 im leaving this crap hole state of maryland going to south carolina


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Screw what your dad says, all you need to butcher is a kitchen knife. To heck with what he says you should have butchered it yourself. If you're not willing to deal with the consequences, regardless of what he says, then you shouldn't be hunting. Because it doesn't mean anything at that point. You kill something for nothing. Why didn't you at least call someone else who might be able to use it?


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

mathewsshooter9 said:


> people that leave their deer *lie*.


The Grammar Nazis have arrived!


----------



## SC Reezen (Jul 24, 2009)

I apologize on my post ( #2 ) , thought you meant your hunting license. Sorry your Dad only trophy hunts, He's missing some good times with you.

BTW - South Carolina is a great white tail hunting state.

Bring your Mathews down here and enjoy some good times.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

kegan said:


> Screw what your dad says, all you need to butcher is a kitchen knife. To heck with what he says you should have butchered it yourself. If you're not willing to deal with the consequences, regardless of what he says, then you shouldn't be hunting. Because it doesn't mean anything at that point. You kill something for nothing. Why didn't you at least call someone else who might be able to use it?


x2 you are old enough to say hey im not leavein without her


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya I hate that people leave animals lay and waste like that, but you also need to get your hunting liscense.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

he does, not his drivers license


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well idk if u can get into trouble for this in ur state but here out west i know u can! and the law is waste of game! if i were u i would have never said nothing about u shooting it because u probally can still get into trouble! and i know its a big ticket out here! but idk whaat the rule is out there! so im just saying lol


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> x2 you are old enough to say hey im not leavein without her


He is, but he can;t say that until he has his own car.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> He is, but he can;t say that until he has his own car.



Shouldn't have shot her in the first place if he wouldn't have been able to take her home.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> He is, but he can;t say that until he has his own car.


yeah but his dad is not just gonna leave him in the woods plus he can call someone or something pluss what rory said if your dad does not want you to shoot does then dont


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Shouldn't have shot her in the first place if he wouldn't have been able to take her home.


I agree


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

kegan said:


> Screw what your dad says, all you need to butcher is a kitchen knife. To heck with what he says you should have butchered it yourself. If you're not willing to deal with the consequences, regardless of what he says, then you shouldn't be hunting. Because it doesn't mean anything at that point. You kill something for nothing. Why didn't you at least call someone else who might be able to use it?


If you have a leatherman you can butcher a deer, at least take advantage of some of it. He was probably so pissed he didnt even think of butchering it on the spot


----------



## Youngun15 (Aug 30, 2010)

adjust your dads rifle sights as payback


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Youngun15 said:


> adjust your dads rifle sights as payback


You're right, that'd solve everything for sure.


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, as far as I know here in MD, you need a license regardless of your age. If you hunt your own land, you are SUPPOSE to go the the DNR to get field tags in the event you need to take the deer to a processor (so HE knows it was a legally acquired deer). What you have done is unethical and illegal. Even if he is your Dad, stand up for what you know is right, he will respect you for it one day.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

So where's the pics of this deer you shot?


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> Screw what your dad says, all you need to butcher is a kitchen knife. To heck with what he says you should have butchered it yourself. If you're not willing to deal with the consequences, regardless of what he says, then you shouldn't be hunting. Because it doesn't mean anything at that point. You kill something for nothing. Why didn't you at least call someone else who might be able to use it?


i tryed to call but every body was at the fair or out partying


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont know how to upload pictures


----------

